
Bottlerocket OS - SudoAlex
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/bottlerocket-open-source-os-for-container-hosting/
======
jahkeup
Project is up on GitHub along with its supporting components:
[https://github.com/bottlerocket-
os/bottlerocket](https://github.com/bottlerocket-os/bottlerocket)

------
nunez
Perfect shoe-in for the gap left behind by CoreOS.

